# we tried again and it worked!



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Dear all

I posted on here last year after we decided to ttc for no 2 after the birth of DD in october 2007
In the end we TTC au naturel- of course no success until she was 10 months old- then admitted defeat and went for our second round of ICSI with the LWC

Happily we got pregnant and gave birth to twin boys a few days ago. I got number 2 and 3!

Never stop hoping- it all works out in the end. 

Im not for obvious reasons thinking about no 4 right now (im not octo-mummy) but going to move on and take time out to recover from this heavy pregnancy and enjoy what I ve got. 

Just wanted to post to say I was also TTC after DDs birth and I hope my story gives positive vibes to you all. 

Lotsky x


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Huge congratulations. Just the news I needed to hear. Can't believe you're a mummy again already. My son is only 2 months younger than your 1st. Send me your positive vibes as so far this years been pretty sucky. I'm dr now and due for EC on 26th.

Enjoy your beautiful family......you truly deserve it x


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

I convinced myself after dds arrival that maybe au naturel would work- you hear lots of stories over natural after IVF... unfortunately it did not work and ICSI again it was for us... I convinced myself the ICSI would fail as sods law means if it worked the last time, with 50/50 odds its going to fail the second time thus.... we got lucky and I truly believe that anyone who has done it before has the capability to get pregnant one way or another so just keep at it ladies, keep at it..... 

Lotsky x


----------



## Twinkle - Toes (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow an inspiring story if there ever was once!   

Huge congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Lotsky! So pleased to hear your news! Congratulations.

Liz

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Great news. Congrats


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Quiet Storm, just read your signature and can't believe what I saw. Was your nat BFP following ectopic and loss of right tube, and you have pcos! Same as me.....not nat BFP but always hoped it may be possible. Were you actively trying for nat...if so what did you do? Sorry for your heartache but congrats on your beautiful family.

I am on 2ww, testing on 17th this month! Hoping this will get the job done but you've given me renewed optimism about nat BFP's. We have sort of tried since DS was 6 wks old....but on nat FET cycle it seems I am a late ovulater....meaning we were super active on the wrong days and easing up when we should have been....you know. 

Would be grateful for any feedback xxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

huge congrats on your twin boys an inspiration to us all. We going to try again in october 1 final chance for a sibling close in age. If it works words fail me if it doesnt we still very gratefull for what we have been blessed with.

whippet x


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

wow, huge huge congratulations


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats xx


----------

